# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Noodpil tijdens anticonceptiecyclus?

## Annnoniem

Hi, ik heb vandaag zonder condoom gevreeën met een meisje. Ze neemt sinds 2 maanden terug doorlopend de pil. Maar nu wouden we er echt heel zeker van zijn dat ze niet zwanger raakt, we zijn nl. 16 en 17 en het is niet onze gewoonte om zonder condoom te vrijen. Dus om hier zeker van te zijn, gaat ze morgen (ong. 24h na het gebeuren) de noodpil halen. Is dit verstandig als je ook dagelijks de pil blijft nemen? Bedankt.

----------


## Leontien

De noodpil heeft eigenlijk dezelfde werking als een gewone pil. Dus zou het eigenlijk dubbelop zijn. Heeft het meisje de noodpil geslikt?

----------

